# Access to gym at St. Jean / BMQ / BMOQ



## Bo (15 Feb 2005)

I can see how a person who is out of shape will have his physical condition improve dramatically after basic training, but what about an athlete (or someone that's already in excellent shape)? 

I'm not trying to inflate my ego here, but I've been played elite soccer for years while weight-lifting for the last 6 years. I follow a sound nutritional plan (5-6 healthy meals per day), and get plenty of rest (8 hours sleep....I'm gonna get raped in BMQ I know it  :'()

Currently, I can do 64 pushups, 23 chinups, and I ran a 5k in 18:47 a while back. I can bench 225lbs for 8 reps and squat 275lbs for 8reps. I'm 5'10" and weigh 170lbs.

Do you lose a lot of weight in BMQ? Do you gain muscle? I guess it all depends on your condition going into BMQ, no?


----------



## Chags (15 Feb 2005)

Sorry Pal..  you will lose muscle mass.  You will not be able to eat 5-6 times a day, and the mess food is far from healthy.  The salad bars are usually pretty good though, but the main course meals.. lots of fried crap.  

Also, you won't get a chance to work out..  it will all be cardio-related.  Running, circuit training, etc
If you want to keep some of that weight on, bring good protein bars.


----------



## Bo (15 Feb 2005)

You can bring food to basic training? During personal time, can you use the gym? Is there even a gym there?


----------



## TheCheez (15 Feb 2005)

There is a gym, after indoc(4 weeks) we were allowed to use it on our own time.

No food in your rooms (is the rule), but there's Subway in the evenings.

You will lose muscle mass. What typically happened was people who were overweight(fat or muscle) lost weight and those who were underweight gained to a happy medium. 

Between dinner and breakfast is around 13-14 hours which hurts if you're used to eating 5-6 times a day. Ironically in the nutrition class they tell you this is unhealthy and people do better on many smaller meals. 

In addition to hurry up and wait you must also learn: 'do as we say, not as we do' and 'except for while you're at St Jean'. Goes for eating, sleeping etc


----------



## Bert (16 Feb 2005)

As a furtherance, once you get to your next training or gainin unit, you can continue with 
your own physical training routine.  The unit you're attached with will likely provide
mandatory PT throughout the week too.  Its all good.


----------



## poko (17 Feb 2005)

When i did my Basic trainning i was in excelent shape 6 month of extansive trainning but cause on the run and other PT we had to go at a easy pace for the people that where not in shape (fat most of them ) i came out of it less in shape that i came in. But if your in shape you will find you day easyer. I buddy say it all mess food is only fating and you usaly eat it fast and go for the quick stuff cause you dont  have time.


----------



## bojangles (29 Mar 2005)

Does anyone know if there is a heavy bag in the gym in St-Jean? Also, if they do. Do we have access to it on our free time?

Bojangles


----------



## kincanucks (29 Mar 2005)

_our free time_

Snorted coffee on my computer screen on that one. ;D


----------



## Infanteer (29 Mar 2005)

No kidding....


----------



## Clipse (29 Mar 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _our free time_
> 
> Snorted coffee on my computer screen on that one. ;D



Lol, I choked on my gum when I read that quote.


----------



## bojangles (29 Mar 2005)

Gotcha!


Bojangles


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (29 Mar 2005)

AHH, Don't ya  love the subtlety of our posters here on army.ca.........


----------



## HItorMiss (29 Mar 2005)

Made me laugh to but to give the guy a hand....

I believe that when you finally do earn the privilege of having your weekends free and your nights you may in fact use the gym if you ask permission...then again that was 6yrs ago so hey I could be right out to lunch.


----------



## bojangles (30 Mar 2005)

HitorMiss...Thanks but just for the record..It's give a "chick" a hand.  ;D
I thought I'd bring a pair of bag gloves for something to do on the odd time I "may" get free time
Bojangles


----------



## HItorMiss (31 Mar 2005)

My bad LOL

yup I think you'll find time sooner or later I know that come grad week at least you have more free time then you ever did.


----------



## patrick666 (31 Mar 2005)

I was looking to get into boxing when I get into the CF... are there courses I could take in the gym or maybe just pay somebody to give me some lessons and whatnot...

Cheers


----------



## Island Ryhno (3 Apr 2005)

I'll teach you how to take a punch in the face for free, no fee required  ;D Go do JUDO, the ultimate self defence  8)


----------



## patrick666 (3 Apr 2005)

Hahaha... 

Deal!  :-*

What kind of Judo programs are in place at St. Jean's then?

Cheers


----------



## Island Ryhno (3 Apr 2005)

I don't know bro, you will not get time to do Judo or the such on BMQ, besides you wouldn't be there long enough to get into a groove. Once you are done your bmq, sq and trade qualifier though and are posted you can learn just about anything, on the bases there are all kinds or programs, like Judo, boxing, Karate etc. You will also have much more time then. I do Judo about 4 times a week now and I'm in the gym 4 times a week and it's hard on the body, I don't imagine it would make for a good time while doing bmq, sq etc. So wait until you're posted and then have at er'  ;D


----------



## patrick666 (3 Apr 2005)

But you can still punch me in the face, right?!  ;D

Good plan, though. I'd imagine BMQ/SQ will be enough for the time being. 

Cheers


----------



## Kalmah (13 Mar 2009)

Hello, just a quick question, I work out 5 days a week for about 40-60 minutes and each day focussing on a different muscle group, is it possible to have the time, or am I able to use the gym this frequently?

I've been working out for just over a year now and while I'm at BMQ I was hoping to keep up and continue building muscle while there, my request seems difficult in my mind as I heard there was limited free time and limited time using the gym.

But I'm hoping there's still a chance this might be possible, If anyone knows or has insight I'd be very appreciative, thank you.

PS: I've used the search function and could not find anything similar to this question.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Mar 2009)

NO.


----------



## GAP (13 Mar 2009)

Maybe if he asked nicely the nice DI's can understand his committment...... ;D


----------



## Double-R (13 Mar 2009)

I was there back in March-July 08 and we made it into the weight room maybe 6 times for scheduled PT.  When you start getting your weekends off(end of week 4) you can go in on your own on Friday night and Saturday, Sunday. But weekends off aren't a sure thing, they can be taken away.


----------



## Lil_T (13 Mar 2009)

I'm sure you'll get plenty of PT, and you'll get to really use all those muscles you've been working on.  Don't worry about it.


----------



## CorporalMajor (13 Mar 2009)

Kalmah said:
			
		

> Hello, just a quick question, I work out 5 days a week for about 40-60 minutes and each day focussing on a different muscle group, is it possible to have the time, or am I able to use the gym this frequently?
> 
> I've been working out for just over a year now and while I'm at BMQ I was hoping to keep up and continue building muscle while there, my request seems difficult in my mind as I heard there was limited free time and limited time using the gym.
> 
> ...



Your free time is limited during BMQ and is even more limited in the first few weeks, or in the event that your staff disciplines the Platoon collectively.  You will be too busy learning things and cleaning your room to spend time in the gym on a regular basis - you won't have the time.  Later on the course, if you all behave well and perform, you may have enough free time to exercise as you wish. 

Fortunately for you, BMQ will have you doing plenty of exercise in some form or another.  Although you will do pushups and stuff every now and then most of your efforts will involve muscles below the chest (and hopefully between your ears).  You go for long runs of 5K in length or more, carry a pack of equipment 25lbs+ for certain distances, et al.  You do a lot of pushups, especially if you piss off your staff.


----------



## yamahaguitarguy (17 Feb 2013)

on the forces website the video for basic training shows 2 clips of recruits in a gym, do you actually have access to the gym during basic? here is the link to the video:

http://forces.ca/en/page/training-90#noncommissionedmembertraining-3

skip to 1:40 to see what I am referring to.


----------



## brihard (17 Feb 2013)

There will be some use of the gym as part of organized physical training with your platoon. It will be guided by properly trained and qualified personnel.


----------



## OYR_Pilot (17 Feb 2013)

Is it possible to go to the gym during the evening or we don't have the time / energy for this?


----------



## yamahaguitarguy (17 Feb 2013)

so you wouldn't be aloud to do your own workout?


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Feb 2013)

The guys in the gym are doing the morning PT it looks like.

I can say with 99% certainty you're going to be more concerned with passing inspection and learning everything else then to want to go to the gym after a 14 hour work day. You will do PT with your platoon, and not be doing whatever P90x/crossfit/insanity/powerlifting program you currently have. After BMQ, fill your boots.


----------



## yamahaguitarguy (17 Feb 2013)

how often a week do you do morning pt in the gym? What do they make you do?


----------



## seawolf (18 Feb 2013)

you wont be wanting to head to the gym after any day you have at basic.

Plus you wont be allowed to, nor will you have time to.


----------



## 2010newbie (18 Feb 2013)

After the indoc period you will be allowed to use the gym and a few people on my course did. As long as it does not interfere with your duties, then there are no issues.


----------



## pthebeau (18 Feb 2013)

During your course you will have course PT which PSP staff will coordinate.  Typically you will not be allowed to do your own routine.  However, there are some PSP staff that will allow you to "push yourself" and do something more technical as long as there is the space, time, and you demonstrate the expertise required.  Ask politely, be humble about it because if you give them any attitude it can be an instant PRB.

As for your own gym time, after your 5 weeks of indoctrination you are certainly allowed to pump iron on your own time.  I never went during the week as there is rarely time to do so.  As for weekends, you should have enough time to go Friday, Sat or Sun as long as you don't have too much to get ready for Monday morning.  The gym that you will do your weight room PT in with PSP staff is out of bounds to any out of course PT, the room next to it is the one you can use and it is a very inferior version.

If you have any questions PM me.

Cheers.


----------



## bgray (7 Mar 2013)

Depends on your staff; you ll notice this a lot in regards to everything within the military. 

 During my basic, last January, we were not allowed to do anything during our "free time" at night. Even during the weekends we had off we weren't allowed to go to the gym on base, that facility is for staff and personnel posted to St. Jean. 

 But then again, you may get some cool staff who have a totally different mind set than others! Doesn't hurt to ask. But with that being said, wait to get a feel from your staff, I suggest asking after week 5, not on day one.


----------



## Raeden (21 May 2015)

Hiyooooo! 

I've seen one post about gym access during basic but I want to talk about other things as well.

From what I gathered from the one post, it seems like after week 5 you may or may not have access to the gym during the weekends off etc depending on the staff you have.

I have been exercising a lot, trying to buff up and reach certain physical goals in my life. I've put a lot of work into it and I'm worried that the three months in basic will make me lose gains.

Can someone tell me just how rigorous Basic is in regards to strength? 

Will I lose muscle? Is it mostly just running/marching?

Or do you regularly workout your upper body with bench presses, dead lifts, etc?

Any information would be appreciated!

I suppose on my weekends off I could drive home and exercise.

I'm not really sure what to expect as far as strength, muscle building goes.

Thanks!


----------



## mariomike (21 May 2015)

Raeden said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me just how rigorous Basic is in regards to strength?
> 
> Will I lose muscle? Is it mostly just running/marching?
> 
> ...



PT at BMQ  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/89246.0;nowap

Is PT done every morning at BMQ?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/115732.0

Physical Fitness (Jogging, Diet, Cardiovascular, and Strength )
http://army.ca/forums/threads/23364.0/nowap.html
17 pages of advice.


----------



## RelentlessTsunami (21 May 2015)

If I were you I would become very familiar with calisthenics type training and find a way to rig a workout on your floor. I don't know anyone who maintained their size/strength during basic, but I'm sure it has been done. My course didn't have access to the gym outside of scheduled PT time for our whole basic. 

 Handstand pushups, pullups, dips.... weighted if you can find a way to rig something up, I'm sure you're a creative guy. 

 If you get gym access it's a non issue but prepare for the worst. These are the types of workouts we ended up doing in the field if we couldn't bring a field gym so get use to them now.


----------



## Raeden (23 May 2015)

Thanks for the tips! I hope I can manage to retain some size & strength by time I'm finished there.

If I get any weekends off I can drive home as I've said too so perhaps I can stall the degradation somewhat.


----------



## dangles (23 May 2015)

Raeden said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tips! I hope I can manage to retain some size & strength by time I'm finished there.
> 
> If I get any weekends off I can drive home as I've said too so perhaps I can stall the degradation somewhat.



I appreciate that your muscles are important to you at the moment and I get that, but your career choice should be more important and as such I wouldn't focus too much on your loss of gains. 

I found basic hard to keep any gains I had made partially due to being too tired to workout whenver we did have free time, as well as nutrition factors and sleep deprivation. Basic training (and probably all of your training courses) are not ideal environments for muscle gain, but don't worry about that. Also keep in mind that protein powder and creatine and whatever else you're taking probably won't be allowed at basic but please check elsewhere because I may be wrong on that.


----------



## mariomike (23 May 2015)

dangles said:
			
		

> Also keep in mind that protein powder and creatine and whatever else you're taking probably won't be allowed at basic but please check elsewhere because I may be wrong on that.



Supplements on BMQ (merged)
http://army.ca/forums/threads/4051.0/nowap.html


----------



## Raeden (24 May 2015)

dangles said:
			
		

> I appreciate that your muscles are important to you at the moment and I get that, but your career choice should be more important and as such I wouldn't focus too much on your loss of gains.
> 
> I found basic hard to keep any gains I had made partially due to being too tired to workout whenver we did have free time, as well as nutrition factors and sleep deprivation. Basic training (and probably all of your training courses) are not ideal environments for muscle gain, but don't worry about that. Also keep in mind that protein powder and creatine and whatever else you're taking probably won't be allowed at basic but please check elsewhere because I may be wrong on that.



I am doing it all natural without protein powder & supplements! I know the career is important. I don't intend on sacrificing my career developments/skills for my own muscle gains. I would just like to work on my own physical goals along side career ones!

Thanks for your input! I understand what you're saying. Speaking of nutrition. In your free time can you eat? Or are there only dedicated feeding times?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 May 2015)

Keep in mind you will be marching, climbing stairs, and numerous other activities daily.  You will need rest as much or more than iron slinging time.


----------



## mariomike (24 May 2015)

Raeden said:
			
		

> In your free time can you eat? Or are there only dedicated feeding times?



http://army.ca/forums/threads/118168/post-1355905.html#msg1355905
Reply #4


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 May 2015)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-joining-instructions.page


----------



## smash2861 (4 Aug 2015)

We had a pro bodybuilder on our course who ate as much as he could and still lost almost 25 lbs by the end. It's fine tho... he gained it back with the borden 40! Ha!


----------



## GraemeCaughill (8 Aug 2015)

I am week three at basic right now and I've lost a lot of mass that I had before, along with a few of my mates in my platoon. Don't worry though you'll get it back. Basic is more to do with the mental readiness of a candidate than their muscle mass. Don't get me wrong you need to be prepared for basic physically but worry more about your head space.


----------



## Lloydjohn93 (7 Jun 2017)

I was just wondering if you were able to use the fitness facilities during basic training. Ive heard you aren't allowed and for some reason apparently frowned upon to use them. This doesn't make sense to me so just wanted to confirm it. Starting July 24 

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike (7 Jun 2017)

Lloydjohn93 said:
			
		

> I was just wondering if you were able to use the fitness facilities during basic training.



You will have access to the following services at the St-Jean Garrison:

a.chapel (Protestant and Roman Catholic) and Inter-faith Room;
b.internet (limited access);
c.public telephones;
d.a general store (CANEX) with dry cleaning service;
e.barber;
f.banking facilities (ATMs for BMO and Caisse populaire Desjardins);
g.post office; and
h.physical training and recreation facilities.
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-joining-instructions.page


----------



## BeyondTheNow (7 Jun 2017)

Lloydjohn93 said:
			
		

> I was just wondering if you were able to use the fitness facilities during basic training. Ive heard you aren't allowed and for some reason apparently frowned upon to use them. This doesn't make sense to me so just wanted to confirm it. Starting July 24
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk



Ultimately, it depends on staff. On my first pl, at the beginning of course, recruits were asking about wanting to use the facilities for working out and such on the weekends. Staff said no, for a few reasons. 

1) They don't want anyone injuring themselves.

2) During Indoc there's too much to do and recruits are confined to their floors/rooms after the working day is over anyway.

3) Once Indoc is over staff generally encouraged the recruits to leave the base, go decompress with friends, relax outside the mega.

There were probably other reasons also, I would think...

Later on in the course, however, staff said to submit memos requesting usage of the pool, weight room, etc.

Some recruits are very concerned about maintaining the workout regimen they had prior to getting to St Jean, especially if they were into weights. But many quickly realize it's not possible (at least not at first) and the PT/physical activity engaged in during course is substantial when combined. (Drill, marching everywhere all day, PT, up and down stairs, corrective measures, etc)

On my second pl, it was a flat out "No." So it all depends, unless that has concretely changed since I was there.


----------



## Lloydjohn93 (7 Jun 2017)

Thanks a lot for the info, I weight train 5 days a week and run everyday already so fitness is big in my life so that's mainly why I was wondering, hopefully I can if not ill end up training on weekends off base after the indoc period 

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## colinreid16 (7 Jun 2017)

My question would be how much time do you actually have to get to the gym. 

I'm assuming weightlifting is a staple in your life as it is in mine and I had a similar question. I wouldn't mind just getting in sets of Squats, Deadlifts,bench Press,bent over rows, shoulder Press and pull-ups once a week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lloydjohn93 (7 Jun 2017)

Yeah me as well, just the basic power movements since cardio is covered throughout that time

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## colinreid16 (8 Jun 2017)

Well that's good information. To be honest I can go 3 months without going to the gym. Career is top priority and doing my best in basic physically and mentally. If I can get in some gym during the 3 months it is a bonus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

